# Problème Vidéo Youtube



## Oreda (18 Février 2011)

Salut à tous !

depuis 2 jours je n'arrive plus à lire les vidéos sur youtube (la fenêtre vidéo reste noire), mais aucun soucis pour les autres sites.

J'ai désinstallé et réinstallé Adobe flash player, et les Préférences safari sont ok (tout est coché).

Je suis sous Mac OSX version 10.6.6

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !!


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

As-tu des extensions du genre ClickToFlash d'installées ?


----------



## Oreda (18 Février 2011)

euh non je crois pas...

mais si c'est nécessaire pour lire des vidéos, comment ça se fait que ça arrête de lire que depuis avant hier ?


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Non ce n'est pas nécessaire pour lire les vidéos, l'extension ClickToFlash sert à supprimer le flash d'une page internet et du coup peut aussi ne plus te donner accès aux vidéos d'où ma question.

Cela le fait avec toutes les vidéos YouTube que tu tentes de lire ou seulement quelques une ?


----------



## Oreda (18 Février 2011)

ah ok

ça le fait avec toutes les vidéos...


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Essaies de vider les caches et si toujours rien alors va falloir réinitialiser Safari.


----------



## Oreda (18 Février 2011)

j'ai déjà réinitialisé safari :/


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Tu l'as désinstallé en le mettant à la corbeille ? Avec un désinstallateur ?


----------



## Oreda (18 Février 2011)

j'ai cliqué dans l'onglet "safaro" --> "réinitialiser safari" --> ok

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h15 ----------

"safari" pardon ^^


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Alors tu ne l'as pas desinstallé, mais tu as bien fais une réinitialisation. Tu as pas installé de logiciel particulier dernièrement ?


----------



## Oreda (18 Février 2011)

hier j'ai donc réinstallé Adobe flash player, et cet après-midi un logiciel de téléchargement vidéo (iSkysoft free video downloader) dont je ne me suis pas servi car je pensais que ça pouvais résoudre le problème...

Mais rien de spécial qui pourrait expliquer l'origine du soucis !


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Bon falloir attendre les spécialistes alors ^^ je ne vais pas pouvoir t'aider d'avantage, si je trouve quelque chose je reviens vers toi sans faute.


----------



## Oreda (18 Février 2011)

d'accord, en tout cas merci beaucoup pour ton aide et le temps que tu y as passé ! )


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Mais de rien on est sur le forum pour ça . Sinon d'après mes recherches sur google, la plupart du temps quand cela arrive il suffit d'attendre, de ce que j'en ai vu il n'y a pas d'explications particulières. Une personne avait un problème sur l'un de ses PC et pas sur l'autre. Les deux ordinateurs étaient configurés plus ou moins à l'identiques.


----------



## maelle17 (19 Février 2011)

bjr a tous g egalemen ce souci s et je ne sai pa d'ou ca vien si quelqun a une solution merci


----------



## macfyso71 (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour. j'ai eu exactement le même souci hier après midi, après avoir cherché toute la soirée, j'ai trouvé une solution "temporaire" ici:
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/youtube/thread?tid=658becbfe22950af&hl=en

la "solution" consiste à participer à l'essai du lecteur vidéo html5 proposé par youtube. il suffit de cliquer sur " participer à l'essai d'html5" au bas de cette page:http://www.youtube.com/html5

Pour moi, j'ai pu  de nouveau regarder certaines vidéos de youtube (pas toutes je crois).

je pense , comme di ci-dessus qu'il s'agit d'une  solution temporaire, si quelqu'un a autre chose à proposer....


----------



## marc-book (19 Février 2011)

Salut tous 

Ben moi aussi depuis quelques jours, la plupart des vidéos sont illisibles, juste un écran noir en lieu et place d'une vidéo ... ???


----------



## ziarn (20 Février 2011)

+1 :mouais:
J'ai jamais vu ça. J'ai même essayé d'installer Adobe Flash Player mais rien n'y fait...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2011)

macfyso71 a dit:


> Bonjour. j'ai eu exactement le même souci hier après midi, après avoir cherché toute la soirée, j'ai trouvé une solution "temporaire" ici:
> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/youtube/thread?tid=658becbfe22950af&hl=en
> 
> la "solution" consiste à participer à l'essai du lecteur vidéo html5 proposé par youtube. il suffit de cliquer sur " participer à l'essai d'html5" au bas de cette page:http://www.youtube.com/html5
> ...



Encore mieux si vous avez Safari 5 : installer l'extension Youtube 5.

Avec cette extension, le format Flash est remplacé par le HTML 5 et ça marche avec les vidéos sur le site de Youtube et celles intégrées sur d'autres sites, ce forum par exemple.


----------



## macfyso71 (20 Février 2011)

bonjour,

 j'ai installé l'extension youtube5, mais maintenant les vidéos se mettent en chargement mais ne commencent jamais,.... j'ai installé en même temps a cleaner youtube, youtube wide,et zentube, est-ce ce que cela peut en être la cause??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h27 ----------

oups!  en fait ma version de youtube 5 n'était pas à jour,.... maintenant cela fonctionne!


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2011)

macfyso71 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai installé l'extension youtube5, mais maintenant les vidéos se mettent en chargement mais ne commencent jamais,.... j'ai installé en même temps a cleaner youtube, youtube wide,et zentube, est-ce ce que cela peut en être la cause??



Bonjour,
Commence par désactiver toutes les extensions de Safari et fais des tests en les ajoutant une à une, de plus il me semble que ces extensions font quasiment la même chose.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2011)

macfyso71 a dit:


> oups!  en fait ma version de youtube 5 n'était pas à jour,....



Dans les préférences de Safari, onglet extensions, dans "Mises à jour" tu coches la case "Installer automatiquement les mises à jour" et tu n'auras plus à t'en soucier.

Sinon, si on installe cette extension, il faut se désinscrire de l'essai de Youtube en HTML 5 sinon ça bloque.


----------



## 75017wagram (20 Février 2011)

marc-book a dit:


> Salut tous
> 
> Ben moi aussi depuis quelques jours, la plupart des vidéos sont illisibles, juste un écran noir en lieu et place d'une vidéo ... ???



idem pour moi

J'ai signalé le bug  à "Youtube" et on m'a répondu :

" Votre navigateur n'est pas compatible

Vous ne pouvez pas envoyer de commentaires à partir de votre navigateur.

Google Feedback est uniquement disponible pour Google Chrome, Firefox 3.5 et Internet Explorer 7 (ou versions plus récentes) avec Adobe Flash 9 ou version antérieure" 

Autrement dit on ne peut même pas réclamer


----------



## marc-book (20 Février 2011)

avec l'extension safari Youtube5 ça fonctionne 

http://www.verticalforest.com/youtube5/YouTube5.safariextz
... est un lien de téléchargement de l'extension qui devrait apparaitre dans le dossier "téléchargements"


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

75017wagram a dit:


> idem pour moi
> 
> J'ai signalé le bug  à "Youtube" et on m'a répondu :
> 
> ...



Un peu hors-sujet : Et après on ose dire qu'Apple est sectaire et fait tout pour bloquer l'usage des produits concurrents !


----------



## thebustre (20 Février 2011)

même symptôme sur le MacBook de ma femme, mais pas sur mon MacBook Pro !

rien n'y a fait

sauf ....

l'extension youtube 5

merci


----------



## Oreda (20 Février 2011)

j'ai téléchargé l'extension,résultats:

- certaines vidéos sont lues avec ce nouveau mode (pas terrible je dois dire...)
- d'autres le sont avec un design différent (encadré bleu, fenêtre plus grande)
- et enfin certaines vidéos ne sont toujours pas lues...

Bref je suis un peu perdue !


----------



## Larme (20 Février 2011)

J'ai également le même problème et je dois passer par FireFox pour les voir sur Youtube.
Cependant, fait étrange, j'ai remarqué que sur des pages autres que Youtube (le site web), et bien je peux visionner les vidéos sans problème. Exemple : ici où je n'ai pas un écran noir sur la vidéo...


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2011)

Larme a dit:


> J'ai également le même problème et je dois passer par FireFox pour les voir sur Youtube.
> Cependant, fait étrange, j'ai remarqué que sur des pages autres que Youtube (le site web), et bien je peux visionner les vidéos sans problème. Exemple : ici où je n'ai pas un écran noir sur la vidéo...



Bonjour,
Après avoir _Googler_ le problème de l'écran noir semble se produire sur le site Youtube et pas sur les vidéo affichées depuis Youtube sur d'autres sites.


> The issue has hindered users from watching YouTube videos on their Safari browser. Also, users have complained on the Google forum that YouTube video doesn&#8217;t work on the Youtube site, which means: when the same video is embedded on websites and Facebook, they seem to work just fine.
> 
> Among the innumerable complaints dropped on the forum, majority of the users pointed out that the video rendering issue was seen while they were using the Safari browser on their Mac OS X. The good news is that the unprecedented issue of not being able to watch YouTube videos is worked upon.




La  solution temporaire de Diego "employé de Google".


> Unable to Watch YouTube Videos on iMac, Macbook Pro?
> 
> The issue was later noted by the Google employee, Diego, who comes up with these temporary workaround:
> 
> ...



Source: http://blogote.com/2011/mac-tips/un...eo-screen-issue-on-safari-mac-os-browser.html


----------



## 75017wagram (20 Février 2011)

75017wagram a dit:


> idem pour moi
> 
> J'ai signalé le bug  à "Youtube" et on m'a répondu :
> 
> ...



ça marche avec extension youtube merci à macfyso71
www.youtube.com/html5


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2011)

Une autre solution temporaire pour le "trio" Safari 5.0.3 , Youtube, Flash 10.2 est d'utiliser Safari en mode 32bit.


----------



## makshou (20 Février 2011)

Probleme identique, toutefois une amelioration apres avoir  désinstaller flash player, puis réinstaller la derniere version, et sans oublier les reparations des autorisations, mais surtout en utilisant le lien HTML5 sans lequel rien ne fonctionne!! Reste que certaines videos persistent à rester en ecran noir. or ces mêmes videos sont tout à fait visible avec firefox. Quelqu'un sait il pourquoi? Pour le visionnage des videos en dehors de safari, on peut effectivement cliquer en haut à gauche, juste au-dessus de l'écran de visualisation, sur le lien ( souvent en bleu) du site originaire de la vidéo; cela donne la liste de l'ensemble des videos présentes sur ce site externe et à priori on peut les visualiser toutes.
Pour le reglage des preferences de flash player, vous pouvez aller ici : http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager04.html
Par contre, je ne vois pas comment par le " control click", vous pouvez acceder au menu. Sur le site adobe, il est écrit :
How can I display this panel again?
To view the Display panel:

Right-click (Windows) or Control-click (Macintosh) the application image during playback.
From the context menu, select Settings. The Display panel is the first panel shown.

Le probleme, c'est que justement le "playback" ne fonctionne pas; si on a opté pour le HTML5, le click fait juste apparaitre le message sur HTML5 et non le menu. Maintenant, est ce que l'option de désaccélération est suffisante?    Pour le moment, il ne semble pas y avoir de solution definitive à ce problème. D'autres suggestions?


----------



## makshou (20 Février 2011)

petite precision: le controle click marche effectivement, non pas dans l'écran (noir) de la video, mais dans les bandes publicitaires ( quand il y en a, au-dessus de cet écran): cela permet d'acceder aux preferences de flash player ( en français).


----------



## EditingPlus (20 Février 2011)

Même souci ici depuis quelques jours, *uniquement sur YouTube* (et je ne vois pas bien où le problème est *résolu* par rapport à ce qui est annoncé dans ce fil ?!?). *Pour DailyMotion pas ce souci.*

Dernier Flash Player 10.2 r152 (installé proprement après désinstallation de la version précédente), même avec laccélération matérielle désactivée, cadre noir pour *toutes les vidéos sur YouTube* avec Safari 5.0.3 (6533.19.4) MacBook. Intel Core 2 Duo Mac OS X 10.6.6.

Flash ne peut pas vraiment être (totalement) le responsable : les vidéos sont lisibles sur *Camino, Firefox, Chrome.*

Encore plus fort, en partageant une vidéo de YouTube sur Facebook sans pouvoir la voir dans YouTube, elle saffiche correctement sur Facebook, toujours avec Safari


----------



## Oreda (20 Février 2011)

EditingPlus: le problème est résolu (au moins pour l'instant), car comme dit dans plusieurs messages, le fait de télécharger l'extension youtube 5 résout plutôt bien le souci !

Merci à tous pour vos conseils !


----------



## EditingPlus (20 Février 2011)

Oreda a dit:


> EditingPlus: le problème est résolu (au moins pour l'instant), car comme dit dans plusieurs messages, le fait de télécharger l'extension youtube 5 résout plutôt bien le souci !



Merci 

Mais cest plutôt un contournement quune solution : lorigine du souci nest pas identifiée.

Est-ce YouTube qui a modifié des options de ses pages, est-ce une détection du plug-in Flash mal conçue, ou est-ce un souci du plug-in Flash soi-même pour les cartes graphiques des MacBook ?


----------



## makshou (20 Février 2011)

J'ai fini par trouver une solution qui marche, et meme sans le HTML5: aller dans information sur safari ( commande i) et cocher ouvrir safari en 32 bits. Redemarrez safari.  Je peux supposer qu'il faudra attendre une mise à jour ( safari? flash??) pour que tout fonctionne en 64 bits


----------



## EditingPlus (20 Février 2011)

makshou a dit:


> J'ai fini par trouver une solution qui marche, et meme sans le HTML5: aller dans information sur safari ( commande i) et cocher ouvrir safari en 32 bits. Redemarrez safari.  Je peux supposer qu'il faudra attendre une mise à jour ( safari? flash??) pour que tout fonctionne en 64 bits



Super.


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2011)

subsole a dit:


> *le 20 février 17h29*
> Une autre solution temporaire pour le "trio" Safari 5.0.3 , Youtube, Flash 10.2 est d'utiliser Safari en mode 32bit.





makshou a dit:


> *le 20 février22h02 *
> J'ai fini par trouver une solution qui marche, et meme sans le HTML5: aller dans information sur safari ( commande i) et cocher ouvrir safari en 32 bits. Redemarrez safari.  Je peux supposer qu'il faudra attendre une mise à jour ( safari? flash??) pour que tout fonctionne en 64 bits





EditingPlus a dit:


> Super.



De rien, ça m'a fait plaisir. 

Ça vous arrive (makshou & EditingPlus) de lire les topic avant de répondre ???? 

:hosto: C'est tout de même chaud, pertes de mémoires ou aveugles ? ^^
_______________

Idem ici :rateau:



subsole a dit:


> *le 20 février 16h50*
> Bonjour,
> Après avoir _Googlé_ le problème de l'écran noir semble se produire sur le site Youtube et pas sur les vidéo affichées depuis Youtube sur d'autres sites.
> 
> Etc.....





EditingPlus a dit:


> * le 20 février 20h53*
> Même souci ici depuis quelques jours, *uniquement sur YouTube* (et je ne vois pas bien où le problème est *résolu* par rapport à ce qui est annoncé dans ce fil ?!?). *Pour DailyMotion pas ce souci.*
> 
> Dernier Flash Player 10.2 r152 (installé proprement après désinstallation de la version précédente), même avec laccélération matérielle désactivée, cadre noir pour *toutes les vidéos sur YouTube* avec Safari 5.0.3 (6533.19.4) MacBook. Intel Core 2 Duo Mac OS X 10.6.6.
> ...



Oui, c'est trop fort. ^^


----------



## makshou (21 Février 2011)

Je suis désolé subsole,  je suis nouveau sur le forum, et il ne faut pas se vexer du fait que  ton post n'ayant pas retenu mon attention, j'ai continué à chercher ( donc inutilement) sur google où j'ai trouvé aussi cette solution ( d'ailleurs proposée recemment sur le forum d'apple). C'et d'ailleurs sur le forum d'adobe que la solution a été proposée au début du mois http://forums.adobe.com/thread/793304?tstart=-1.
L'important  est que cette solution marche, meme si ce n'est que provisoirement !


----------



## DDTL (11 Mars 2011)

Hello tout le monde.

Ayant le même problème, j'ai suivi les recommandations de ce topic et installé l'extension Youtube5, seulement aujourd'hui, cette extension ne semble plus marcher (la vidéo ne se charge pas et j'ai juste l'espèce de roue qui tourne au milieu du cadre noir...). L'extension est pourtant à jour...
Du coup j'ai repassé Safari en mode "32 bit" (déjà quelqu'un peut me dire ce que ça change, 32 bits ou 64 bits, concrètement ?) et sur youtube je clique sur activer l'ancien lecteur, mais bon l'image est pas terrible... 

Du coup je poste pour signaler le problème, des fois que je ne serais pas un cas isolé !


----------



## marionr (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
je relance le post pour un problème similaire :
Après avoir fait une mise à jour de flash player, je ne peux plus lire de video en streaming, et globalement toutes les vidéos en lignes et le contenu flash sont remplacés par un bloc blanc.
J'ai lu ici et là que ça pourrait venir de l'accélération matérielle mais malheureusement je ne peux pas accéder aux paramètres par le clic droit. Je clique sur Paramètres mais rien ne s'affiche.
Il semblerait que tout le contenu flash se volatilise.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------

Je précise que j'ai néanmoins le son des vidéos


----------

